# AUSTRALIA!!



## Conscious (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, new here, but have visited for years.

Wondering who else is from Australia/Melbourne???


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Greg is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, it's true, I am Australian and proud of it, I even have a blow up kangaroo to prove it :lol: 
AND I can repeat words three times in succession with ease EG: Aussie Aussie Aussie etc etc etc 

There are a few more of us, here's a link
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10339&highlight=australia

Welcome, maybe we could catch up, throw some form of seafood on the BBQ, drink some of the worst beer ever made (fosters) and dance around in stupid hats throwing our blow up kangaroo's in the air  
You up for that? 
Greg :lol:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi conscious  I'm from Perth and there's a few others around like in that link.


----------



## bigricky (Oct 23, 2005)

Anybody from Brisbane ?
Would love to meet up with someone and exchange infos about DR.
I am free all day as I work the arvo shift.
Hope to hear from someone very soon.


----------



## bigricky (Oct 23, 2005)

Forgot to write my email address in my last post.

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## jeanie82 (Nov 6, 2006)

Greg are you from Melbourne? I thought you were in one of those other States?

I am def. up for a catch up in Melbourne if anyone is keen...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Hey Jeanie,


> Greg are you from Melbourne? I thought you were in one of those other States?


Initially yes, but I now live in Queensland.
Would have been good to catch up though.

Greg.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

I think snowy lives in Melbourne.

Greg


----------

